# 1st Father-Son Dive



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

My son got certified during spring break a week & a half ago. Decided to go to the Destin Jetties, about which I have heard good things, for our first father-son dive. The walk was long & should've floated equipment from the end of the fence (lesson learned). Started out my octopus would not stop free flowing & I tried EVERYTHING! Scuba Tech out of Destin had a class going on out there & I had already been talking to the guy on the boat about the layout of the jetties as Ft. Pickens is the only jetties I have dove. He was extremely helpful with the layout of the dive AND swapped regulators with me so I didn't have to abort my dive! The free flow had me down to 2200 psi to start, but it was a great first dive, none the less. We logged 42 ft and unburied a huge sand dollar. Bottom line, had it not been for Scuba Tech, I would've had to abort my first father-son dive & crushed my 11 year old son that had been looking forward to that dive and did I mention THEY DIDN'T CHARGE ME. I live in Pensacola and don't have a relationship with anyone at Scuba Tech, but if you are ever in Destin & need something dive related, please keep Carla & the rest of those guys in mind as I know I will. *THANKS SCUBA TECH!!!*


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. I've been certified since '92, but marriage & kids put skids on that activity...but now, he is certified too! I want to get him comfortable, very comfortable, before he spearfishes with me.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've always wanted to get certified but have always been worried about my sinus issues


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome, very happy for you!
We book a club dive with Scuba Tech last fall and went out on the Sea cobra, great ppl, great dives.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad to hear Coolbluestreak. Sounds like they are consistent witht he service part of customer service & my run in with them wasn't a fluke. In today's electronic world, people are very quick to get the negative word out & I thought I would take the time to place a positive post. I WILL be booking a dive with them this summer.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

That is great! They are a super group of people. As someone who is also diving with an 11 year old and haven't made it to Destin yet, thanks for making him want to go after a huge Sand Dollar


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

I just moved to Gulf Breeze from Destin, and I always used scuba tech for everything. They are a great shop and good people, too.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

dkdiver said:


> As someone who is also diving with an 11 year old...


Sorry about making him want to go (not really, lol):whistling:. Maybe we can get together sometime & take them out together. He eats it up & is really enjoying it & taking the safety, etc. very seriously.


----------

